# Honey's and adopted babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These guys are 2 weeks old now. It's good to see Tangerine's and Kumquats little ones beginning to catch up a bit with their adoptive siblings.











The big orangy one is Honey, a very dark marked argent from one of my tri litters. The other medium sized ones are the girls from her first litter off of Sugar, a marked cinnamon tri. The little satin babies are adoptees from Tangerine and Kumquat.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Wookit teh wittle bwack spawted bub! He makeses me go awe!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I so gwad you wikes the itsybitsycutsiewootsyteensieweensiemousiewousies!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

you two are crackers


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*poit*


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

What is the definition of crackers over there? funny? crazy? inbred? *******? :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol the first two, i'd never call anyone the last two lol

Crackers aka silly, nuts, funny,crazy,daft.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The adopted babies definitely look a lot better now than they did in the last pictures moustress - it's nice to see them bigger and with fur when you were a little worried about them :love1


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

On the second picture the baby to the furthest to the left under the tail is EXACTLY like my buck. What colour would you call that?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That baby is argent; light orange with silver base. In satin, like this one, it is one of my favorite colors. the satin coat consists of hollow hairs, thus the shinyness, and with argent, you can kind of see the silver through the golden orange, and it appears opalescent. It's basically a pink-eyed agouti.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Artuntaure said:


> lol the first two, i'd never call anyone the last two lol
> 
> Crackers aka silly, nuts, funny,crazy,daft.


Yes, super-cute equals momentary lapse in maturity! :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hehehe


----------

